# [SOLVED] Winrar files help!!!!



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok so I don't know what is wrong but whatever i download has an error. I have tried maple story and lineage 2 like 10 times downloading and re-downloading. Im able to download the whole file but when i got to extract it i have a reading error. PLEASE help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

What program are you using to extract the rars?

Where are you downloading the game files from?


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

i use winrar 3.92 beta and i download from different siites. I dont understand whats wrong. No matter what or where i download there is some kinda of error. I even used the maplestory downloader and i still got an error.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Do you use download "accelerators" or any sort?


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

No i dont. When i tried using a a download manager it found an error while dling but kept going. I think something goes wrong while i dl but my computer keeps going. The error has been happening since before i used a DL manager


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

bump!!!!


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Hi Gevo;

Please post the exact error message you are getting.

Thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Hello,
could you please first explain what your are trying to download?
a game? a software?


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



rossva said:


> Hi Gevo;
> 
> Please post the exact error message you are getting.
> 
> Thanks


Data error (cyclic redundancy check)
Read error in [file name]

But understand that even files that aren't winrar are corrupted for some reason. When i download maplestory with the maplestory game installer it still has reading errors


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello,
> could you please first explain what your are trying to download?
> a game? a software?



Everything! From maplestory to photoshop trial version. Everything gets reading error and dl errors please help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Cyclic redundancy errors are usually found on CDs that haven't been burned properly or have scratches that prevent the drive from reading from the disc. They can also be caused by corrupt downloads (usually from multipart download managers or accelerators, as ebackhus suggested).

Are you downloading the files using 'right click > save as' or some other method like a Firefox downloader addon?

Do the websites you're downloading from offer any alternative file formats like zip or exe?

Are the file extensions definitley *rar*. Depending on how you installed WinRar, it might have associated itself with other compressed file formats, meaning that zips and other archives appear in Windows Explorer with the rar icon and description.

Open one of your files in WinRar and go to Commands > Test Archived Files to see if the file is corrupt. If any problems are found, go to Tools > Repair Archive.

You could also burn the rars to CD and test them on another computer in case there's a problem with your system files that is preventing WinRar from extracting them properly. If you can extract the rars on another computer, burn the extracted files to CD.

If you want to try another program, these are freeware and can handle rars, zips and other common archives- 

*Free RAR Extract Frog*
*Extract Now*
*7-Zip*


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



koala said:


> Cyclic redundancy errors are usually found on CDs that haven't been burned properly or have scratches that prevent the drive from reading from the disc. They can also be caused by corrupt downloads (usually from multipart download managers or accelerators, as ebackhus suggested).
> 
> Are you downloading the files using 'right click > save as' or some other method like a Firefox downloader addon?
> 
> ...



Thanks but repairing did not help. I have a feeling it is my computer due to the fact that even non rar files get corrupted. Like i said the maplestory downloader even has reading errors and its a sponsored by the company themselves


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

OK, can you run a thorough checkdisk on the drive you're trying to save the .rar's to? (When I say 'thorough' I mean select both options, i.e. 'scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors isn't checked by default so also select that).

Let us know what this finds, (be aware this might take "a while"), and we'll take it from there.


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



rossva said:


> OK, can you run a thorough checkdisk on the drive you're trying to save the .rar's to? (When I say 'thorough' I mean select both options, i.e. 'scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors isn't checked by default so also select that).
> 
> Let us know what this finds, (be aware this might take "a while"), and we'll take it from there.


Mmm ok but im sorry can you tell me how to check my drive?


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Fo sure...

You're on XP right?

OK, go Start/All Programs/Accesories/Windows Explorer...

From this screen, in the left hand pane you'll see "My Computer", and under that a list of drives, right click on the drive where you're saving these rar's to, and select 'Properties'

From this tab, select the 'Tools' tab.

First option will be 'error-checking', click on 'check now', select both boxes on the next screen, then 'start'.

It will probably tell you something like the drive cannot be exclusively locked, this is because process(es) may still have 'open threads' to the volume, if this is the case it will ask you if you want to schedule this the next time Windows restarts. If so click 'yes' and then reboot the machine. On the reboot you'll see it run through the checkdisk process before the GUI starts. You can (and probably should as it may take some time!) leave this to run by itself.

OK, let us know how this goes.


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



rossva said:


> Fo sure...
> 
> You're on XP right?
> 
> ...


Ok so i let it go over night and woke up to it at the log in screen. Im not sure what im supposed to be looking for now. If there was an error how would i know?

O yah P.S. for a about a year now when i startup i get this Popup saying 

Error loading C:WINDOWS\system32\graiyrfv.dll
The specified module could not be found.

Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



gevo said:


> Ok so i let it go over night and woke up to it at the log in screen. Im not sure what im supposed to be looking for now. If there was an error how would i know?


Hey, look in the eventlog (Start/Run/eventvwr)

Look in the 'Application log', post back the results!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

graiyrfv.dll is not a Windows system file and is not found in a google search, which could indicate a possible infection. Update your security software, then scan your computer for viruses and spyware.

Does the popup error appear when you first log into Windows or when you try to run a specific program?


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



koala said:


> graiyrfv.dll is not a Windows system file and is not found in a google search, which could indicate a possible infection. Update your security software, then scan your computer for viruses and spyware.
> 
> Does the popup error appear when you first log into Windows or when you try to run a specific program?


Occurs on bootup. Nothing has ever come up in the past scans with avast and avg


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



rossva said:


> Hey, look in the eventlog (Start/Run/eventvwr)
> 
> Look in the 'Application log', post back the results!


Just says information:

source:
winlogon
sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter
viewpoint manager service
security center
iPod Service

Theres one warning:
Userenv


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Hi, see the 'Winlogon' one, can you double click to open it, then cut and paste the contents of that message back here. This should be the results of the checkdisk


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



rossva said:


> Hi, see the 'Winlogon' one, can you double click to open it, then cut and paste the contents of that message back here. This should be the results of the checkdisk


Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x241a41000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x241a41000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x241a41000 for 0x1000 bytes.
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x1 of index $I30
in file 0x8962 is incorrect.
90 69 39 00 08 40 4d 00 fc a4 21 7a 09 00 00 00 [email protected]!z....
03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 58 09 00 00 ........(...X...
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 35170.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x8962 is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 35170.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x98 is invalid.
f4 89 00 00 00 00 14 01 98 00 7c 00 01 00 00 00 ..........|.....
62 89 00 00 00 00 d5 00 00 bd d2 ee a3 27 c8 01 b............'..
00 bd d2 ee a3 27 c8 01 fc 54 2a 83 b1 d0 c8 01 .....'...T*.....
7c 37 ea d1 ab c9 c8 01 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 |7..............
a1 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........ .......
1d 01 73 00 73 00 5f 00 67 00 63 00 5f 00 68 00 ..s.s._.g.c._.h.
65 00 61 00 6c 00 5f 00 66 00 69 00 72 00 65 00 e.a.l._.f.i.r.e.
66 00 6f 00 78 00 5f 00 70 00 72 00 6f 00 6d 00 f.o.x._.p.r.o.m.
70 00 74 00 2e 00 78 00 6d 00 6c 00 a3 27 c8 01 p.t...x.m.l..'..
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 35170.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x24b356000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x24b34d000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0x24b356000 for 0x1000 bytes.
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x59 of index $I30
in file 0x1269b is incorrect.
c8 04 15 00 08 40 4d 00 46 00 40 81 09 00 00 00 [email protected]@.....
92 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 18 09 00 00 ........(.......
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 75419.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x1269b is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 75419.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 75419.
Cleaning up minor inconsistencies on the drive.
CHKDSK is recovering lost files.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_checkcables.xml (35221) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_checkfilters.xml (35225) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_checkfirewalls.xml (35232) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_checkmissingadapters.xml (35234) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_checkphoneline.xml (35237) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_checkrouters.xml (35239) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_checksignal.xml (35244) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_detectmodem.xml (35245) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_disableproxy.xml (35270) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_disable_ie_offline.xml (35278) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_dnsspoof.xml (35284) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_enableadapter.xml (35286) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_enableadapterprompt.xml (35295) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_fail.xml (35300) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file ss_gc_heal_firefox.xml (35311) into directory file 35170.
Recovering orphaned file wmerrenu.cat (75433) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wdmaud.sys (75628) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wanarp.sys (75629) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file volsnap.sys (75631) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file videoprt.sys (75633) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file viaide.sys (75634) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vga.sys (75635) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbuhci.sys (75636) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbstor.sys (75637) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbscan.sys (75638) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbprint.sys (75639) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbport.sys (75640) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbintel.sys (75641) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbhub.sys (75644) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbccgp.sys (75645) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbcamd2.sys (75646) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbcamd.sys (75647) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usb8023.sys (75648) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file update.sys (75651) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file udfs.sys (75652) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wkssvc.dll (75774) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winspool.drv (75775) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file win32spl.dll (75778) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file win32k.sys (75779) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file userinit.exe (75780) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file untfs.dll (75781) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file ulib.dll (75782) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file zipfldr.dll (75858) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file xolehlp.dll (75859) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file xcopy.exe (75860) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file xactsrv.dll (75861) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wzcsvc.dll (75862) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wzcsapi.dll (75863) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wzcdlg.dll (75864) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wtsapi32.dll (75865) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wstdecod.dll (75866) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wsock32.dll (75867) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wsnmp32.dll (75868) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wshtcpip.dll (75870) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wshrm.dll (75871) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wshom.ocx (75872) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wship6.dll (75873) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wshext.dll (75874) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wshcon.dll (75875) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wscript.exe (75876) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file ws2help.dll (75877) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file ws2_32.dll (75878) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wpnpinst.exe (75879) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wpabaln.exe (75880) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wow32.dll (75881) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmvds32.ax (75882) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmv8ds32.ax (75883) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmstream.dll (75884) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmsdmoe.dll (75885) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmpui.dll (75886) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmpcore.dll (75887) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmpcd.dll (75888) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmp.ocx (75889) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmi.dll (75890) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wlnotify.dll (75891) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wldap32.dll (75892) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winzm.ime (75893) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winver.exe (75894) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wintrust.dll (75895) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winsta.dll (75896) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winsrv.dll (75897) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winsp.ime (75898) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winscard.dll (75899) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winrnr.dll (75900) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winpy.ime (75901) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winntbbu.dll (75902) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winmm.dll (75903) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winlogon.exe (75904) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winipsec.dll (75905) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winime.ime (75906) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wingb.ime (75907) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winar30.ime (75908) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wiavideo.dll (75909) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wiashext.dll (75910) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wiaservc.dll (75911) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wiascr.dll (75912) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wiadss.dll (75913) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wiadefui.dll (75914) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wiaacmgr.exe (75915) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wextract.exe (75916) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file webvw.dll (75917) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file webclnt.dll (75918) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wdmaud.drv (75919) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wdigest.dll (75920) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wavemsp.dll (75921) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file watchdog.sys (75922) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file w32time.dll (75923) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vssvc.exe (75924) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vssapi.dll (75926) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file version.dll (75927) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file verifier.dll (75928) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vdmredir.dll (75929) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vdmdbg.dll (75930) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vbscript.dll (75931) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vbisurf.ax (75932) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file vbajet32.dll (75933) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file uxtheme.dll (75935) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file utilman.exe (75936) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usp10.dll (75937) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file userenv.dll (75938) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file user32.dll (75939) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbui.dll (75940) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usbmon.dll (75941) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file ups.exe (75943) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file upnpui.dll (75947) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file upnphost.dll (75948) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file upnpcont.exe (75949) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file upnp.dll (75951) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file uniplat.dll (75952) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file unimdmat.dll (75953) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file unimdm.tsp (75955) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file uniime.dll (75956) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file unicdime.ime (75957) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file umpnpmgr.dll (75961) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file umandlg.dll (75962) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file udhisapi.dll (75963) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file txflog.dll (75965) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file usmtdef.inf (76698) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file winhlp32.exe (76743) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file twain_32.dll (76745) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmp.inf (76751) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wdma_via.inf (76752) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wdma_ali.inf (76753) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file tunga.ttf (76760) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file tsoc.dll (76810) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiutils.dll (76835) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmisvc.dll (76837) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmipsess.dll (76839) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiprvse.exe (76841) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiprvsd.dll (76844) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiprov.dll (76846) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmipjobj.dll (76848) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmipiprt.dll (76849) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmipdskq.dll (76850) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmipcima.dll (76852) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmidcprv.dll (76854) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmicookr.dll (76856) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiapsrv.exe (76857) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiaprpl.dll (76864) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiapres.dll (76866) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wmiadap.exe (76868) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemupgd.dll (76870) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemtest.exe (76872) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemsvc.dll (76873) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemprox.dll (76875) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemperf.dll (76877) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemess.dll (76879) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemdisp.dll (76881) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemcore.dll (76882) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemcons.dll (76883) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemcomn.dll (76885) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wbemcntl.dll (76887) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file viewprov.dll (76889) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wabimp.dll (76919) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wab32.dll (76920) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file voicesub.dll (76921) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file voicepad.dll (76924) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wab32res.dll (76968) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file tshoot.dll (76969) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wabmig.exe (76980) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wabfind.dll (76981) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wab.exe (76982) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file wordpad.exe (77083) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file uploadm.exe (77092) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file UNLOCK~1.HTM (77093) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file unlock_optimized.htm (77093) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file UNLOCK~2.HTM (77094) into directory file 75419.
Recovering orphaned file unlock_built.htm (77094) into directory file 75419.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Aha - QED! Yes indeed it all becomes clear now. OK, basically there were problems on your file system which will have certainly not been helping with the CRC errors. OK, let's give it a test - can you try extracting a RAR now and see how it goes?


----------



## gevo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*



rossva said:


> Aha - QED! Yes indeed it all becomes clear now. OK, basically there were problems on your file system which will have certainly not been helping with the CRC errors. OK, let's give it a test - can you try extracting a RAR now and see how it goes?


As a matter of fact last night i try downloading the file again and all went SUPER smooth THANKYOU!!! If you wouldn't mind, can you explain what was wrong and what i may have done to cause it? You are a life savor man!


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Winrar files help!!!!*

Cool, that's what we're here for.

CHeckdisk basically inspects your disk to make sure it's OK. It attempts to repair problems due to bad sectors, lost clusters, errors in the directory structure and cross linking of files. These can be caused by when your system hangs / freezes, power interruption, etc.

By doing the checkdisk we have repaired the issues that you had. Am going to recommend you run this one a month from now on.

Glad you're up and running, and please mark this thread as resolved; catch you around the forum!


----------

